# Leave No Trace Workshop



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Tomorrow is the Leave No Trace Workshop. Don't forget we will be offering 15% off all Leave No Trace related products during the workshop.

Leave No Trace - Camping / Cooking


----------

